# Sankt Petri kyrka (St Peter's Church)



## JRWappel (Dec 22, 2012)

The Gothic-style Sankt Petri kyrka (St Peter's Church) was constructed in 1319 in Malmo, Sweden and features the largest wooden altar in Europe.








3 shots handheld 

  -JRW


----------

